# Genkernel: ERROR: Binary /sbin/mdassemble could not be found

## Bounteous

```
genkernel --udev --lvm --mdadm --luks initramfs
```

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 68

* Running with options: --udev --lvm --mdadm --luks initramfs

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.14.78-gentoo-v0.0.1 for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending udev cpio data...

cp: cannot stat '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf': No such file or directory

* cannot copy /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf from udev

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending lvm cpio data...

* LVM: Adding support (copying binaries from system)...

*         >> Appending mdadm cpio data...

* ERROR: Binary /sbin/mdassemble could not be found

```

Downgrade version from sys-fs/mdadm-4.1 to 3.4 fixed it.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

There is also an open bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/669792

----------

## russK

I can confirm Comment #15 to the bugreport, you can now upgrade genkernel-next to sys-kernel/genkernel-next-69 to get past this problem.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/669792#c15

Cheers

----------

## TiccTech

EDIT: I figured out what my problem was. Details in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1090040.html.

I tried sys-kernel/genkernel-next-69 with sys-fs/mdadm-4.1. However, doing a 

```
genkernel --mdadm initramfs
```

 produced an initramfs that panicked on boot because it could not find the root partition (which is RAID1). I downgraded to sys-kernel/genkernel-next-68 and sys-fs/mdadm-3.4, did the same procedure, and can successfully boot. 

So something's not quite right somewhere in the newer versions.   :Sad: 

-TiccTechLast edited by TiccTech on Sat Dec 01, 2018 1:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maitreya

I think I had the same with btrfs and not finding udev in initramfs at boot.

For me a genkernel cache clear was enough to fix it.

----------

## Arrta

4 month old post, but I just ran in to this myself today.

genkernel-next nolonger has a 69 build, and I was getting the "mdassemble could not be found" error.

Back reved mdadm to 3.4 to resolve.

----------

